# The one thing you must have on the trail...



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

A knife.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I agree, a knife or an extra halter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup, a knife.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

If I was alone it'd be a phone to call for help...assuming I'm riding somewhere with some possibility of phone service. If not maybe I'd choose a knife. I just can think of sooo many situations where a knife doesn't help...a phone is good because you can call for help. 

If I was in a group, we'd each strategically pick a different thing so that we'd end up with lots of things.


----------



## Bubrina (Aug 9, 2010)

A leatherman tool/multitool.

If that's considered too much, then at least a hoof pick (there's lots of rocks out here!)


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Knife or rope


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm gonna cheat, there are two things I won't trail ride around here:
a knife and a pistol. Too many wolves, bears, coyotes anymore to be going without one. Not that it is legal to shoot bears (out of season) or wolves, coyotes are fair game, but if it came to a bear or wolf attacking my horse, or me, the pistol will certainly be used.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ I would also probably want a handgun, not that it would do much by the time a cougar was on top of me, lol. 
And don't worry, bears dont actually usually attack tjings (especially horses) unless you surprise them (and they feel threatened) of they are starving. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The 1st thing I always make sure I have on my saddle is water. I may have used a knife once or twice over the years. but I drink water every ride.

The second thing that I make sure is on my saddle, is a jacket or rain slicker. Mountain temps can change from a nice 80* to 30 something in very short period. A afternoon thundershower can get you wet and cold and send you into hypothermia in 15-20 minutes. In my cantle bag, I keep matches and 2oz of Charcoal starting fluid to start fires quickly.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Cell phone. If someone else has that, I bring the knife or wire cutters.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

im glad i dont live in a place with cougars or bears! just coyotes, i mostly go with my friend at her place id probably bring a cell phone, lots of water or a first aid kit just in case


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry Ridergirl23 but We have had bears attack 4 wheelers and horses around here, so yes they do chase and attack even if they have not been surprised.. Plus we are getting grizzlies from the park and they do what they want when they want it.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Sorry Ridergirl23 but We have had bears attack 4 wheelers and horses around here, so yes they do chase and attack even if they have not been surprised.. Plus we are getting grizzlies from the park and they do what they want when they want it.


 thats strange, ive never heard of that, *most* bears (black, grizzlie, any bear) around here just look at you and walk away, or threaten you to leave, but rarely attack... its more cougars were scared of here! lol.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Some lipstick. Hey, if I'm dying on the trail, I might as well look good doing it. *BIG JK!*

I would probably bring my phone. The place I trail ride gets pretty good recption, and there are lots of little streams to drink out of if I needed to (not that they are the most sanitary of water sources, but they are clean enough)


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Water!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...tough one...I always have my cell phone on me anyway, same with a knife...so maybe a first aid kit?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I vote for a knife as well. Most places I ride, a cell phone only takes up space because I don't have service anyway. Water is fairly easy to find because you can ride for a mile in any direction and find at least 3 windmills. Fortunately, we don't have many predators around here and what we do have wouldn't go for something as big as a horse (especially with the smell of human mingled with it).


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Fortunately, we don't have many predators around here and what we do have wouldn't go for something as big as a horse (especially with the smell of human mingled with it).


I'm not sure about in the mountainous trails, but around here where I do live we have coyotes, and it's funny because I have scared a couple of them up and away on my jaunts around the neighborhood...Lol!!! Guess horses are just a bit too big for their taste! :lol: Now some of the dogs in the neighborhood...*shudders* I would not want them to get out of their runs...:shock:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what we have too is mostly coyotes. Every once in a great while, I luck out and see a mountain lion or a bobcat but there are so few of them I haven't seen either one in years. Plus, we are overrun with deer so they wouldn't need to go after a horse.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I feel lucky I don't have to worry about encountering bears and mountain lions... I only have to worry about morons leaning out of their cars hollering "Hey baby, save a horse ride a cowboy" and other such stupid things. So yeah, if it were legal, I'd be voting for that pistol :lol:
Since it's not I take my phone with me in case something happens. If I didn't take my phone, I think a multi tool could prove useful given a bad situation.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

My horn bag... Because it contains a first aid kit, knife, hoof pick, and other emergency things. It also has a nifty little velcro holder for my phone =D


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Water. I wouldn't want to be desperate enough to drink out of the stock tanks. All kinds of gross creepy crawly things in there. Like these things that look like miniature horseshoe crabs with long rat-like tails. Yuck!

I would guess a lighter or matches would also be good, just in case it's winter and I get lost. And a GPS to hopefully prevent that from happening.

I don't worry much about the wildlife. I saw my first bear this year, and it was when we were still in the truck. Never saw a cougar, although my neighbors have. I worry more about the two-legged predators, but I don't carry a gun, just a pocket knife. 

Maybe it's a false sense of security, but I feel very safe on a horse. They are an extra set of eyes to spot humans and animals. And if I do need to get away in a hurry, it will be a lot quicker on horseback than on foot. I guess that sums it up. I feel safer on horseback than on foot. :lol:


----------



## HorseNancy (Feb 24, 2008)

Cell phone just in case, definitely!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> My horn bag... Because it contains a first aid kit, knife, hoof pick, and other emergency things. It also has a nifty little velcro holder for my phone =D


Ditto on the horn bag, but I carry my phone in a holster on my belt because I always figured if my horse and I get seperated that would be a good time to use it. I've been able to teach my horse a lot of things...but dialing 911 isn't one of them!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

SidMit said:


> If you could just take one thing with you on the trail, besides your horse of course, what would it be?


my saddle :lol:


----------

